# does my grandparents dog like agility



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

So my grandparents got a dog named snoopy. He is average energy. He isn't one of those head banger hyper dogs like the dogs that are amazing at agility;! he just loves to please. Snoopy hasnt been liking agility classes very much but when i brought the another toy to class he looked like he enjoyed it more. I didnt bring the snake to class because it is to big. It is like a pvp pipe attached to a string attached to a snake. I brought a long string attched to a snake which he seemed like a lot. Snoooy loves this stuffed snake like more than anything. My grandparents have to hide it or he will just go over to the door and cry. Iv never seen a dog who loves something so much. I usually use that as reward. After I do agility he goes over there and we do ten minutes of tug and chase. When I bring him out with the snake he tries to go over to the field where we play tug. I will walk over to the agility course and encorage him and he will come over. He isn't sprinting or anything just trotting. But once he does agility he looks like he loves it. He sprint's over all the obsticals easily like he loves it. I always act excited and upbeat and reward often. At the end he runs over to the field to play his favorite game. He loves that thing so much. Even if he had as much enthusiasm as those dogs at crufts he still would run over to the field to play his favorite game. I'm just wondering if he likes it. I want him to like it like Teddy does. Teddy LOVES agility! If snoopy doesn't like it do u have anyway to make him like it as much as Teddy does?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What does your agility trainer say about this?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

It would be really cool to do agility with 2 dogs. If snoopy doesn't like it ill just do it with teddy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I say start up in classes and see how it goes! The best trainers pair up all the training with treats and toys which makes our dogs all love it even more.


----------

